

Ask HN: Ideas for Rust projects? - guiders

Rust seems pretty neat in many ways, and I&#x27;ve been going through the Rust Book on the Rust Documentation Website, but I can&#x27;t think of any projects to do with Rust (especially ones that are novel, and that others could really benefit from). Does anyone have any ideas for Rust projects to complete?
======
Jemaclus
Check out the tasks on Rosetta Code (rosettacode.org). That's a good way to
get started with any new language, and you may find that one of the tasks
inspires you to do something more complex.

------
S4M
Not exactly low level programming, but you can try the Matasano crypto
challenge: [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/)

------
EdoPut
A binding to the CUPS server, lack of printing capabilities surprised me

------
saiko-chriskun
game development frameworks and libraries!

